# Change mouse polling rate in windows 10!



## grandekid (Aug 20, 2017)

Hello! Is there any option to change mouse HZ in windows 10? My mouse has a driver,but i lost the DVD.Thanks!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 20, 2017)

i cant say if its the polling rate, but just like in windows7 you go into Cntrl panel/hardware/mouse/under buttons you can change the click speed, under pointer option you can change the cursor speed.

*if you lost the driver, just go to the site for your mouse, and DL it. if you need help, post the brand & model here, & i or someone will find the driver for it im sure*


----------



## grandekid (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks!
I have searched the driver for my mouse but its kinda "Chinese".TURBOX-GM200


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 20, 2017)

yeah thats a weird one. sorry no luck finding anything

 All the results I find for that are in Greek ,  but even when I translated to English I still can't find a driver at least not a safe source

*you can email support for the driver...i read the manual and this is their contact info*

tech_support@plaisio.gr

@grandekid


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 20, 2017)

I can only find Turbo-X GM200 in greek online stores, and there probably is no manufacturer website.
Why do you want to increase the polling rate? Is it not responsive enough?
There are some workarounds with third-party HID drivers, but I wouldn't do that unless your mouse is absolutely unbearable.
Even if you have slightly unresponsive or jittery movement, it's still most likely an optical sensor or dirty lens problem. 
My old Logitech G5 does 500Hz with a standard USB HID driver and I have zero issues in games or anything else. I haven't checked my collection of Chinese mice, but I'm kind of confident that they run at 500Hz by default too.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 20, 2017)

*you can email support for the driver...i read the manual and this is their contact info*

tech_support@plaisio.gr

@grandekid


----------



## blobster21 (Aug 20, 2017)

Use HIDUSBF to increasing your mouse polling rate :

http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/610

The driver is digitally signed to work with windows 10. You will find the download link in post #618 there


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Rule of thumb, save up money and don't buy knockoffs


----------



## grandekid (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks all for replying. I emailed them but they cant seem to help a long time ago! Thank you all again, i will look into this further!


----------

